# Special sound track



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Not that o know of, I'll check & see if I can find something, or maybe we can find a female member here to record one.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Dark Lord...I appreciate the effort.


Everyone takes a turn in the box....


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Have done some searching and so far found two quotes (not sound clips though) that might be of use to you, but neither is a female speaker -- nor do they reference biological containment:

- In the ST:TNG episode 'Disaster', Data says: _"You must hurry, Commander, the containment field has dropped to 16%."_

- In the ST: Enterprise episode 'Cold Station 12', a character named Lucas says: _"Four minutes to containment breach. There's no way to stop it from here."_


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh thank you so much for the effort. Thats pretty close to what I was imagining


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to help.

I'd imagine that DVDs containing those episodes can be rented easily from Netflix, and from there you'd just need to rip or otherwise capture the sounds.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Gene Rodenberry's wife did the voice for the computer in the next generation and the movies. I kinda like that sound but I can't quite make it work for me. I am anything but an electronics wizard. It seems to me I will have to record something to get what I want. Problem is....I don't know exactly "what" it is.....


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Well try this one I just did & added claxton alarm in background.....http://www.4shared.com/audio/mC-FFm67/WARNING-Bio_Containment_Breach.html
I do have just the vocal only, used a pc voice animator...........don't know if that's exactly what your looking for.....can try seeing if there's another better voice animator out there....that one was the best I found so far.
I do like the actress's voice ( Deanna's mom ) from Star trek though, great voice for this stuff.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Omg that is so awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad that works for ya ! Complements of "Grave Intentions" (me)  Now lets get to that toxic clean up on isle 5 before it's too late.........LoL  
O-Oh.......too late......zombies...........


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That is so cool thanks again. I love it, she's got a sexy Russian accent. I was used to dating polish girls but Russian alright with me.


----------

